# BMW MotorSports Catalog



## sgalaba (Apr 14, 2002)

Is there such a thing as a BMW MotorSports Catalog?

I've heard that there is a MotorSports flag like what came with the LTW's avaiable for the E46!?!

I'm looking for part numbers and what type of items are avaiable like; motorsport pin striping, Roundel's in different sizes, any other additional vinyl graphics?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Pn#:

Hood: 51 14 8 014 542

Trunk: 51 14 8 014 543


----------

